

How to Build a Universe That Doesn't Fall Apart Two Days Later by Philip K. Dick, 1978 - begemot
http://deoxy.org/pkd_how2build.htm

======
rodrigo
"I mailed the slip of paper to the White House, mentioning that the Chinese
restaurant was located within a mile of Nixon's original house, and I said, "I
think a mistake has been made; by accident I got Mr. Nixon's fortune. Does he
have mine?" The White House did not answer. " Got to love this guy.

~~~
begemot
Yep, PKD is something special alright.

------
rodrigo
Great reading. This notion of different "times" is very interesting, a friend
said you can find this in JS Bachs music, as it doesnt follow the mostly human
notion of time, e.g. it doesnt have a beginning, a peak and an end.

